# Holland Lop Baby Bunny Pictures



## bojay (Feb 15, 2006)

1 tortoise and 4 broken torts.


----------



## bojay (Feb 15, 2006)

Another shot 4 days old


----------



## bojay (Feb 15, 2006)

Another picture of the same babies


----------



## Akkatia (Feb 15, 2006)

I love Holland babies. When I first became a breeder, they were the first rabbits I tried to breed. Unfortunatly, the mother died during birth and no babies made it out... Thanks for sharing those cute pitures!!


----------



## bojay (Feb 15, 2006)

Who doesn't like looking at baby bunnies?



This forum has been such a great source of information and support to me, it's the least I can do to share these adorable cuties.



God bless everybody! I'll post more pictures as they get bigger.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

Ohhhhh, look at all that total cuteness. Little pink eet and noses everywhere . Thanks for sharing!

Jan


----------



## petkeeper (Feb 16, 2006)

Ohhhh so cute...I want to kiss those cute little noses and thos little ears!! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## KatyG (Feb 16, 2006)

Awwwww! They are so tiny.:jumpforjoy:


----------



## bojay (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are the same kits today, at 8 days old. Look how fast they grow! A few more days and their eyes will begin to open.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Cute babies. I'm moving this thread to the "Bunny Blogs" forum where folks tend to post pictures and stories about their rabbits. Please continue to post pictures though - they're GREAT!

Peg


----------



## bojay (Feb 19, 2006)

That was freaky. You must have done it as I was checking! Thank you. I didn't realize you had seperated the forums. I will update my bookmarks.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 19, 2006)

What a difference a few days make! Some very nice markings you have there1

Jan


----------



## bojay (Feb 19, 2006)

I love how they are little magnets to each other. We've only had two other litters and each were only 2 kits. 

So far their names are (clockwise from the solid tort) Latte, Coca, Misty, Cola and Electra (get it? Carmen's Electra ).

The parents names are Carmen and Sprite.


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 19, 2006)

AWWW Look at those cute little love bugs!!!! Those little pink feet are so precious. Their colors are greatand they are filling out quite nicely. Thanks for sharing and we hope to see more pics. We love bunny pics and baby pics are the best!!! Keep them coming. Beckie


----------



## bojay (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you Beckie. I will post pictures on a regular basis without being too obnoxious. Every four days or so.


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sooo sweet!! Do you have pics of the parents?



-Vanessa


----------



## bojay (Feb 25, 2006)

14days. Asleep in nestbox


----------



## ayglnu13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww how sweet! I have a baby Holland lop who just turned 15 days today  He doesnt have any sibblings though, which makes me a little worried  It seems like your babies are growing just fine 

~Amy


----------



## bojay (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's the proud father Sprite. He's not happy about the photo shoot. The sun was too bright. I'll try to get a happier picture another time.


----------



## bojay (Feb 25, 2006)

Amy, I hope everything goes well with your singlet. Keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## bojay (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's a picture of the mother taken yesterday. She sure has gotten fat. I've been free feeding her and thought that the five kits would take a lot out of her. Apparently not!


----------



## bojay (Feb 26, 2006)

Single kit with eyes open. 15 days old


----------



## cheryl (Feb 26, 2006)

wow,the mum sure is pretty,and just look at the dad,he sure looks mighty proud,and all those wittle babies,awww they are so sweet



cheryl


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww, there is no possible way anyone could ever say no to that...


----------



## bojay (Mar 4, 2006)

3 weeks old


----------



## bojay (Mar 4, 2006)

From above at 3 weeks. Each kits weighs about 7.5oz


----------



## bojay (Mar 8, 2006)

3 and a half weeks old

Is one of the kits a broken blue tort?


----------



## bojay (Mar 8, 2006)

broken blue tort?


----------



## bojay (Mar 11, 2006)

4 weeks


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Mar 22, 2006)

I love your babies! how do you even get your dad to pose? My rabbits dont stay still at all!


----------



## Bunny B. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,

Your babys are so cute,

I have breed my hollands, a few times babys are allways so cute.


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

*~BYNDI~ wrote: *


> Ilove your babies! how do you even get your dad to pose? My rabbits dontstay still at all!


Sprite has always been a poseur.He's got a very chunky body type which makes him look like he's posingall the time.


----------



## bojay (Apr 7, 2006)

These guys are eight weeks old already. I'll try to get some pictures on today, they are so big!


----------



## bojay (Apr 7, 2006)

These guys are eight weeks old already. I'll try to get some pictures on today, they are so big!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

theyre adorable!!!:bunnyheart


----------

